# Irwin Quick Clamp Deal at HD



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I was by my local Home Depot yesterday and scored a deal on Irwin quick clamps package deal. You get 2 12" clamps, 2 6" clamps, and 4 small hand clamps for $25. They aren't the larger, heavy duty frames and bars but for $25 you get a decent set of clamps for small projects. I thought it was a pretty decent deal all said and done. 

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-202214073&locStoreNum=2583


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Just a heads up - they had these on sale again this weekend when I stopped by. Not to fond of their spring clamps but the others are awesome and this seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

must. not. buy. more. clamps. Gaaaaa!!! I NEED THEM!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> must. not. buy. more. clamps. Gaaaaa!!! I NEED THEM!!


Me. Too. !!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

The same box set was $19 at Lowes just before Christmas... I had already bought 2 packs from HD, but I still bought another :smile:

It's like my shop has been invaded by an army of mini clamps.

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Lowe's was killing me yesterday. I walked in and saw carts and tables of tool cases marked for deep clearance. I was like a kid in a candy store until I realized they were selling empty tool cases. what the....


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> must. not. buy. more. clamps. Gaaaaa!!! I NEED THEM!!


You buy clamps? They just seem to multiply on their own in my shop. I told my wife I was beginning to think that socks might be the larval form of clamps: every time I lose a sock, I find another clamp somewhere and no memory of buying any of them. That's when she dragged out the receipts (sigh). It would seem that every time I go to HD or Woodcraft for something else, I throw in a couple of clamps--at least that's her theory...


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

HandToolGuy said:


> You buy clamps? They just seem to multiply on their own in my shop. I told my wife I was beginning to think that socks might be the larval form of clamps: every time I lose a sock, I find another clamp somewhere and no memory of buying any of them. That's when she dragged out the receipts (sigh). It would seem that every time I go to HD or Woodcraft for something else, I throw in a couple of clamps--at least that's her theory...


That's why I can't wait to move up north.. so I have a reason to own a wood(& receipt) burning stove. :laughing:


----------



## wlofton (Oct 11, 2010)

*Clamps*

Norm always says "You can never have enough clamps!" 

Personally, I can get away with not having certain tools but clamps.... I never seem to have enough of them!


----------



## Hiball (Jan 23, 2012)

These were still on sale today at the Nearest HD so i picked up a couple Sets.. Thanks for the Heads up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

i have a se and realy like them. they have been holding up realy well i got them in july and have had no problems. i dont realy use the 2 spring clamps at most i have used them 6 times and the other small ones if never used but i use the two 6 and the two 12 inch ones all the time. i realy need to get another pack of them.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

here thats the normal price of them at HD. i have a small clamp rack devoted just to the 6" and the 12", getting close to time to build another. lol.


----------

